
For All the Benefits of Studying Mathematics, Some Critics See a Dark Side - jonbaer
https://psmag.com/education/for-all-the-benefits-of-studying-mathematics-some-critics-see-a-dark-side
======
jstewartmobile
Paul Ernest is just making things up.

Of all the professors I had at university, the mathematics professors were
_the_ most empathetic, _the_ most open-minded, and _the_ most human of them
all. That is probably why they made abstract puzzles their life's work. More
concrete things only lead to mischief...

